# another custom



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 31, 2015)

bought this bike at walmart it was sitting out in the rain with a bumch of other bikes  i gave 75.00 for it it  didnt have the fork and wheels on it   thenit was a schwinn  delmar coaster break stock  bike   from walmart  i put a schwinn   roxie front fork on it  springer  and  alloy wheels with a nexus   3  speed  nice riding  bike for a  new  wally  world chinese  junk  bike  fun building it


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice Chuck!


----------



## mousumi1 (Jan 29, 2016)

A deep silver and black combination will go awesome


----------



## runningbarre (Feb 9, 2016)

Looks like a nice rider!


----------

